# Schonzeit für Hecht im Hafenbecken Gennep



## Maddin25 (1. Oktober 2006)

Hallo liebe Angelkollegen!Ich angeln nun seit gut 3 Monaten im Hafenbecken Gennep und auf der angrenzenden Maas.Mein Angelkollege und ich haben uns ein Porta-Boot zugelegt und schleppen seit dem fleisig die Maas rauf und runter und üben uns im Vertikalangeln.Jetzt wurde mir gesagt das der Hecht in diesem Gebiet eine ganzjährige Schonzeit hat.Stimmt das?#c Würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen!Bis bald!Maddin


----------



## Siff-Cop (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Schonzeit für Hecht im Hafenbecken Gennep*

Hey Maddin

das müsste in deinen Angelpapieren stehen, du hast doch bestimmt die groot vergunning? da müsste auch ein Heft dabei sein wo angegeben ist ob Hecht ganzjährig geschützt ist.
Liegt Gennep noch in Limburg?

wenn dem so ist dann müsste laut meiner Papiere , der Hecht in der Maas ganzjährig, insoweit geschützt sein, das man nicht in bezitz eines Hechtes sein darf. Das heißt man muss jeden gefangene Hecht zurücksetzen.
Ja und dann gibt es ja noch die allgemeine Sperzeit für die Angelei mit Kunstködern, ´Fisch und Wurm. In der Periode vom 1. April bis zum letzten Freitag im Monat Mai


----------



## Maddin25 (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Schonzeit für Hecht im Hafenbecken Gennep*

Danke für die Auskunft!Also ich hab die Grote Vergunning gelesen aber da finde ich nichts über ganzjährige Schonzeit nur die üblichen Sperrzeiten!Also das Hafenbecken liegt unmittelbar hinter der Grenze wenn man über die A57(Goch) in die Niederlande einfähr.Das ist direkt die erste Ausfahrt nach der Grenze.
Gruß Maddin
Und mit deinen Worten: Alle Völker Relaxt:k


----------



## Siff-Cop (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Schonzeit für Hecht im Hafenbecken Gennep*

Hallo Maddin

ich hab gerade auch mal in die groote vergunning geschaut und es ist ja so das es darauf an kommt in welcher "Federatie" oder Region du angelst.

Also wenn du in der:

*Fed. Limburg* angelst, darfst du keinen Hecht in besitz haben, also jeden Hecht zurück setzen und man darf nur 2 Zander mit nehmen.(Het is verboden snoek in bezit te hebben of mee te nemen. Per visdag mag men niet meer dan twee snoekbaarzen in bezit hebben of meenemen (NVVS, Seite 125))
*Fed. Veluwezoom* angelst, darfst du nicht mehr als einen Hecht und/oder zwei Zander in besitz haben. (Men mag niet meer dan een snoek en/of twee snoekbaarzen in bezit hebben. (NVVS, Seite 87)))
Ich weiß aber nicht genau in welcher Federatie der Teil der Maas bei Gennep angehört. weißt du welche?

viel Erfolg


----------



## Maddin25 (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Schonzeit für Hecht im Hafenbecken Gennep*

Erstmal danke für dein Bemühen!Also ich hab mir hier die Finger wund gesucht und was ich gefunden habe ist,das Gennep wohl zur Fed.Limburg gehört und somit die Entnahme von Hechten verboten ist.#6 Naja,aber es kommt wohl eh jetzt die kalte Zeit wo wir den Zandern nachstellen werden!Morgen fahren wir wieder nach Gennep und versuchen unser Glück
Danke nochmals und Petri Heil!
Gruß Maddin#h


----------



## ex-elbangler (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Schonzeit für Hecht im Hafenbecken Gennep*

Hi#h ,
da hab ich eine ähnliche frage, für die ,maasplassen,
Bsp. Asselse Seen:
dort steht ich darf nur 2 Zander im besitz haben,
heisst ich darf kein Hecht und Barsch mitnehmen|kopfkrat ???

Für den Dilkenplas, steht extra: Im Dilkenplas ist es verboten hecht mitzunehmen bzw. im besitz zuhaben.


Danke


----------



## deger (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Schonzeit für Hecht im Hafenbecken Gennep*


----------



## Spawny (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Schonzeit für Hecht im Hafenbecken Gennep*

Hi, 
Hechte müssen seit (ich glaube) 2005, in fast ganz Holland, zurück gesetzt werden! Beangeln darfst du sie schon,außer in der vorgeschriebenen Schonzeit! Es gibt wohl Ausnahmen, bezüglich der Entnahme von Hechten außerhalb der Schonzeit aber die Maas bei Gennep gehört nicht dazu!
Noch etwas,für das Angeln im Hafenbecken von Gennep, mußt du eine Sondergenehmigung haben,welche du nur bekommst,wenn du im Angelverein von Gennep Mitglied bist!
Weiß das,weil ich selber öfter mal in der Gegend mit dem Boot unterwegs bin!

Gruß
Spawny


----------



## Siff-Cop (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Schonzeit für Hecht im Hafenbecken Gennep*



ex-elbangler schrieb:


> Hi#h ,
> da hab ich eine ähnliche frage, für die ,maasplassen,
> Bsp. Asselse Seen:
> dort steht ich darf nur 2 Zander im besitz haben,
> heisst ich darf kein Hecht und Barsch mitnehmen|kopfkrat ???


 

Hallo ex elbangler

also bei den Maasplassen ist es so, wie es bei den Asselse Seen ist weiß ich nicht. Also wenn nirgendwo steht das man keinen "Snoek" in besitz haben darf, warum dann nicht. 
Bei den Maasplassen muß der Hecht zurück gesetzt werden. Meist steht das aber alles sehr deutlich in den Papieren drin, wenn nicht ist es nach meiner Ansicht auch nicht verboten. 

@deger
Was soll'n das?#d


----------



## ex-elbangler (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Schonzeit für Hecht im Hafenbecken Gennep*

@siff-cop

Danke


----------



## micha357 (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Schonzeit für Hecht im Hafenbecken Gennep*



Spawny schrieb:


> Hi,
> Hechte müssen seit (ich glaube) 2005, in fast ganz Holland, zurück gesetzt werden! Beangeln darfst du sie schon,außer in der vorgeschriebenen Schonzeit! Es gibt wohl Ausnahmen, bezüglich der Entnahme von Hechten außerhalb der Schonzeit aber die Maas bei Gennep gehört nicht dazu!
> Noch etwas,für das Angeln im Hafenbecken von Gennep, mußt du eine Sondergenehmigung haben,welche du nur bekommst,wenn du im Angelverein von Gennep Mitglied bist!
> Weiß das,weil ich selber öfter mal in der Gegend mit dem Boot unterwegs bin!
> ...



Hallo!

Was muß ich tun um in den Verein beizutreten und wo?????
Dank schon mal im vorraus!

Gruß micha357


----------



## Maddin25 (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Schonzeit für Hecht im Hafenbecken Gennep*

@ Micha
Also wir haben diese "Mitgliedschaft"im Angelverein direkt da bekommen wo wir den Angelschein für dieses Gebiet bekommen haben.Und unsere Angellizens haben wir im Angelgeschäft in Heijen(direkt neben Gennep)bekommen.Gruß Maddin

War jemand von euch in letzter Zeit in Gennep,im Moment beißen die Fische nicht so gut meiner Meinung nach.#c Aber bald wirds wieder kalt und dann werden die Zander in den tiefen Bereichen des Sees wieder aktiv!#6


----------



## Bambine (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Schonzeit für Hecht im Hafenbecken Gennep*

Zusatzinformationen :
im Raum Rotterdam müssen Hecht, Zander, Barsch und Karfen immer zurückgesetzt werden ... steht so in den Papieren (2006).


----------



## Zimbo44 (7. September 2009)

*AW: Schonzeit für Hecht im Hafenbecken Gennep*



Maddin25 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Angelkollegen!Ich angeln nun seit gut 3 Monaten im Hafenbecken Gennep und auf der angrenzenden Maas.Mein Angelkollege und ich haben uns ein Porta-Boot zugelegt und schleppen seit dem fleisig die Maas rauf und runter und üben uns im Vertikalangeln.Jetzt wurde mir gesagt das der Hecht in diesem Gebiet eine ganzjährige Schonzeit hat.Stimmt das?#c Würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen!Bis bald!Maddin


 
hallo maddin,
könntest du mir eine wegbeschreibung zum hafenbecken gennep zukommen lassen. ich war letzte woch mal in gennep und in heijen hab aber leider nichts gefunden. ich hab mit jetzt auch den yispas zugelegt und bin mitglied in einem verein in gennep geworden. nur leider gibt es keine wegbeschreibung. wär echt nett von dir. danke und petri heil...


----------



## mike_w (12. September 2009)

*AW: Schonzeit für Hecht im Hafenbecken Gennep*

Den Hollandschein für Gennep gibts auch in der Anglerhütte in Moers.


----------

